
Actor Platform v1.0 Release - ex3ndr
https://actorapp.ghost.io/platform-v1-0/
======
ex3ndr
Our short story on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9757243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9757243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9889057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9889057)

